# Sidecar Crib Co-Sleepers: Where does baby nap once mobile?



## fiatslug (Jan 3, 2007)

We have our 6.5 mo old DD in a sidecarred crib next to me at night--she naps there, too (we use the Humanity Co-sleeper pillow/bolster as a "wall" b/w the crib and our mattress). But she's getting so mobile now! I'm afraid she's going to roll right out of her crib, into our bed, and then onto the floor!







: Having the bed on the floor doesn't work w/the sidecarring (and having her in our bed doesn't work for us--DH & I slept terribly when we tried that). So now we need a nap solution! We just bought a video monitor and use it for naps, but all it takes is a minute for something bad to happen.

DH thought a kind of temporary "nap wall" (made from the kind of mesh on the walls of a pack n' play) would work--I think so too--does anyone make this kind of thing? Or, would it work to have bed rails on all sides of our bed? Would they fit in the weird places where the crib is sidecarred?

Another option is the Pack n Play for naps--but it seems so hard and cold! What do you all do?

Thanks mommas!


----------



## SunCB (Jan 29, 2007)

Does it have a mattress you can remove?

I put DS2 on a crib mattress (DS1's crib which we no longer use) next to our bed if I am not napping with him. He has rolled off in his sleep before and stayed asleep. He can crawl off himself too.


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

Bumping because I wonder the same thing.
Thanks


----------



## MommyToElla (Jun 2, 2005)

My dd always slept in our bed for naps too. I just put her in the center with some pillows along the edges and made sure the baby monitor was on. Anytime I heard a noise, I'd go check. We taught my daughter very early on how to slide off the bed. It may not have been at 6 months, but we started well before she started walking. And she caught on real quick.. she would always turn around when she got to the edge of the bed. I read about someone else doing this and I was like, there's no way a tiny baby can do that but they can.


----------



## GradysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

Playpen with a monitor on.... he is ok with being in a quiet room. Couldn't just leave him with the door sut if he was in his side car 'cause he crawls across the bed pretty quietly.


----------



## christyp (Mar 23, 2007)

Our DD is so used to sleeping with us that the place she most often naps is in a sling.

I try to put her down while sleeping, and now that she can move, I am most successful putting her down in the pack and play in the living room. She sleeps longer when there is a bit of 'living noise' rather than in our room in her crib.

We basically only use the crib as a safe place to keep her when we are in the shower! She will tolerate it for the duration of a shower, even with leg shaving, if I turn on NPR...


----------



## peapiebaby (Jul 7, 2007)

I have been wondering the same thing. Our daughter, 15 months almost, has always napped on our bed propped on her Boppy. I barricade her with pillows. Our bed is high, though, and she is a very active sleeper -- hence us packing away the Co-Sleeper at 6 mos.
I'm afraid she'll fall because even with the pillows, we see her moving all around in very unique positions, almost by the edge of the bed.
We keep the monitor on and check her all the time, and are thinking of getting a king (b/c it's also not so comfortable at night the more she moves. We often form an H!







)
Do the guard rails work that they make for kid beds?
We also can't sidecar (our crib doesn't have an option to drop the side down as it's a huge sleigh) and the way our room is configured, we can't get the bed against a wall, other than the headboard which doesn't help much!


----------

